# Warning!!! RV-Rental Frauds!!!



## anatelio (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there

Because I got so many good advice from the forum users, I feel obliged to pass you the following warning.

There's a RV-Rental company using the main Website Motorhomereservation(dot) com Canada RV Rentals USA Motorhomes Rent Alaska RVs for Rent North America United States as well as the websites below. They are frauds and it is all fake.

We just got robbed of 2500$ :madman:for a 3 weeks RV rental, which we will never see again and our holidays in the states are on the edge.

As long as you ask information with email everythings going well, the whole page looks ok (the company we booked last year looked worse)and all questions are kindly and quickly answered by german speaking person. Of course, we're from Switzerland and making phonecalls is mostly no option for us, so we didn't bothered that there are no phonenumbers. But from the moment we did the last payment is silence. Over the web if found out (too late) that there are many other victims to, mainly in europe which got the same treatment.

Once you know, there are for sure many things that should have made us think (no phonenumber etc. ) but because we had such good experiences last year and everthing went well with an even less good looking site, we were to "goodhearted", call it naive.

I know it's our own fault, but if you know somebody checking for RV-rentals themselfs, just pass them this information to beware them of the same catastroph.

I still hope we can organize an RV for our 3 weeks bike-trip, but because we're so damn late now the chances are bad.

heres the list under which names the same company operate as well:

- 4 Yukon: Alaska Yukon Tours, Yukon Travel Packages
- Alaska Reservation: Alaska Reservation. Tour Packages, Alaska Camper Rental, Northern Lights Tours
- Alaska Tours: Alaska Tours, Recreational Vehicle Rental & Travel Packages; From Anchorage, Fairbanks & Whitehorse (is currently offline)
- BC Reservations: West Canada Travel, Vacation, Tours, Visitor Information British Columbia & Alberta
- Canada Motorhomes: Canada Motorhome Rental Station USA RV Rentals Reservation Truck Camper
- Canada Tours: East Canada Tour Operator Atlantic Canada Travel Agency Vacation Planner
- Go Alaska Tours: Denali National Park Tours, Alaska Denali National Park Vacation Planner, Travel Denali
- Ski Canada: Canada Winter Vacation for British Columbia. Canada Ski Resorts
- Tours Canada: East Canada Tour Operator Atlantic Canada Travel Agency Vacation Planner
- Travel Alaska: Travel Alaska - Alaska and Yukon Tours
- West Canada Tours: West Canada Tours, Cruises, Tour Packages
- Yukon Reservation: Yukon Tour Reservations .:. Yukon Self Drive Tours, Camper Rental, Hotel Reservation and Alaska Tour Packages
- Yukon Vacation: Yukon Vacation Tour Packages Whitehorse Tour Operator

best regards

Claudio


----------



## jetblast10 (Feb 23, 2009)

Claudio,
Cruise America RV Rentals and Sales - The Official Site is a reputable company who rents RVs in many parts of the US. I hope your vacation is salvageable.

vriendelijke groeten,
jb10


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

That truly sucks. Camping World is another national outfit that rents RVs, I have never used them but they are reputable as far as I know. Check the reviews. Good luck on still being able to put your trip together.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Claudio,

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. It looks like you did a bit of research on the folks who ripped you off. It might not get your money back, but it wouldn't hurt to forward that info to both the state police wherever it was you were supposed to pick up the RV, and to forward their contact info to the Better Business Bureau. I did a little research for you.

How to Report a Scam

Office of Consumer Affairs (OCA) - Protect Yourself from Scams and Fraud

http://www.scamdex.com/Reporting.php

Since you mentioned going to Canada as well as the US, I included links to both.

You might also be able to get their web pages taken down by contacting their web hosting companies.

Best of luck,

HC


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Claudio,

I live in the Yukon and work for a department of the Yukon Government that is associated to the Tourism Department. I forwarded them your post and they said they will try to have their web site shut down. They said they had on complaint a few years ago about a similar scam but nothing lately.
Hope you will make it up to Yukon one day; we have lots of great riding right here in Whitehorse, 700km of trails within city limits has been quoted and more built every year. 
I will let you know if I hear anything more.
Take care.
Mario


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

wow those are very convincing websites

Thanks for the warnings


----------



## german_rob (Aug 24, 2011)

good to know, we also will book a camper in the next days for our vacation in Canada, Thanks.


----------



## charley586 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you check with cruise america there's a link for hot deal who make a huge difference. Try D4040, FRDM or FRDX. I save over 700$ for 14 nights


----------

